# خبر عاااجل



## مريم12 (23 مايو 2011)

*خبر عاجل :.*
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*..........*_​ 
_*..*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_​ 














_*...*_
_*.*_
_*...*_
_*..*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*..*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*..*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*..*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*.*_
_*..*_​ 

_*انفجار بطيخة فى زاوية التلاجة مما ادى الى مقتل طماطميتين و اصابة*_
_*خمس خيارات و تم نقل الجرحى الى مستشفى طبق السلطة و قد اعلنت حركة الفلفل*_
_*الاخضر مسئوليتها عن الحادث ....كان معكم بابا غنوج من داخل التلاجة*_
_*المحتلة*_​ 




_*منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*_​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههه يالهوي ايه بس الاخبار المتلجه دي ههههههههههه

جميل يا مريومه يا قمر


----------



## مريم12 (23 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا عسولة لمرورك 
نورتينى 
و ميرررسى للتقيم يا سكرة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
اما الحق اشوف تلاجتنا 
احسن تكون احتلت هى كمان
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## مريم12 (24 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
الحقيها بسرعة 
ممكن يكونوا بيطالبوا بتنحى 
البرتقال من جوة ولا حاجة 
ههههههههههههه

ميرررسى يا سندريلا يا عسولة
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## نونوس14 (24 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الحقى يا مريم عندكم فتح وحماس فى الثلاجةولا ايه*
*هههههههههههه*
*بس حلوووووووووووة*


----------



## مريم12 (25 مايو 2011)

*لا يا بت دى الحرب العالمية التانية
انتى مبتدريس تاريخ ولا ايه
هاروح افتن للمستر 
انتى حرة 
هههههههههههه
نورتى يا نونوس ​*


----------



## grges monir (26 مايو 2011)

*حلوة يا مريم خصوصا بعد مااعلنتى مين المسئول عن الجريمة الارهابية دى هههه
ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## مريم12 (26 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههه
و بعد ما نشرنا الخبر
حالا وزارة الجرجير هتيجى تقبض عليهم فورا
ههههههه
ميرررسى لمرور حضرتك
نورت الموووضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 مايو 2011)

هو الفلفل الأخر دائما أرهابى
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## مريم12 (26 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
علشان مولع الدنيا
هههههههه
ميرررسى لمرورك يا استاذنا
نورت الموضوووع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
خبر ظريف يا مريم ميرسي


----------



## مريم12 (26 مايو 2011)

*ميرررسى لمرورك يا كليموو
نورت الموووضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

*حلووه يا مريم*​


----------



## مريم12 (27 مايو 2011)

*ميررررسى يا مايكل لمرورك
نورت الموووضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

*خلى بالك ممكن تلقى فتنية طائفية جوة التلاجة ممكن
مرسيى مرمر​*


----------



## مريم12 (27 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
كل شئ جاايز فى الزمن ده
ميررسى لمرورك استاذ سمير
و ميرررسى للتقيم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2011)

*كما اعلنت وكاله اخبار الخضري 
عن فتح خط ساخن لكل من لديه معلومات عني الحادث 
وذلك عن طريق الاتصال بالرقم 
زيروا طمطمايه ست خيارت قتايه

**ميرسي مريم علي الخبر اللطيف ده ^_^*​


----------



## مريم12 (27 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههه*
_*ده خط الطوارئ الجديد يا جماعة *_
_*بلغوا عن الحدث بسرعة*_
_*هههههههههه*_
_*ميرررسى لمرورك يا عياد*_
_*نورت الموضوع*_
_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## باسبوسا (27 مايو 2011)

*ميررررررررررسى يا مريم 12* *بس المذيع بابا غنوج مذيع* *بارع اووووى ان هو وصل الخبر صح .** ميررررررررسى .*


----------



## مريم12 (27 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
طبعاااا يا باسبوسا 
مش من القناة الاخبارية بتاعة المنتدى
علشان تعرفى بس مش بنجيب اى حاجة
ههههههههههه
ميرررسى لمرورك
نوررررتى​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يونيو 2011)

*خبر عاجل جدا جدا جدا*

*خبر عاجل :
انفجار بطيخة فى زاوية التلاجة مما ادى الى مقتل طماطميتين و اصابة
خمس خيارات و تم نقل الجرحى الى مستشفى طبق السلطة و قد اعلنت حركة الفلفل
الاخضر مسئوليتها عن الحادث ....كان معكم بابا غنوج من داخل التلاجة
المحتلة*


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: خبر عاجل جدا جدا جدا*

* اية مفيش حد  فى بيتة تلاجة  هههههههههههههه*


----------



## باسبوسا (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: خبر عاجل جدا جدا جدا*

ميرسىىىىىى ليك يا يوليوس على الخبر .


----------



## Nemo (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: خبر عاجل جدا جدا جدا*

هههههههههههههههههه حلوة
ميرسى يوليوس


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2011)

*رد: خبر عاجل جدا جدا جدا*

*تم الدمج*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتييييييير يا
بابا غنوج قصدي يامريومة
هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك حببتي​


----------



## مريم12 (12 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
ميررررسى لمرورك يا بنت الكنيسة
نورتى الموووضوووع يا قمررر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 يونيو 2011)

في خسائر في الأرواح


----------



## مريم12 (15 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههه
لا الحمدلله جات سليمة​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## مريم12 (21 يوليو 2011)

*ميرررررسى لمرورك يا رنونتى 
نورتى التوبيك​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (21 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووى
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## مريم12 (28 يوليو 2011)

ميررررررسى لمرورك​


----------



## انريكي (28 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه

حلوى اويييييييييييييي


----------



## ملاك السماء (28 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههه ايه الحرب ديه و الله ضحكتيني و انا متضايقه ههههههههههه ....*


----------



## كلدانية العراق (28 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووه اوي
مرررررررررررررررررررررررسي ليكي
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## rooney93 (29 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه
مفيش اي خساير تانية


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يوليو 2011)

واى قناة فضائية نقلت هذا الخبر الارهابى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## مريم12 (30 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوى اويييييييييييييي



*ميرررررررسى لمرورك انريكى
نورت التوبيك​*


----------



## مريم12 (30 يوليو 2011)

ملاك السماء قال:


> *ههههههههههه ايه الحرب ديه و الله ضحكتيني و انا متضايقه ههههههههههه ....*


*
طب كووويس
ربنا يفرح قلبك علطوووووووول
ميرررررسى لمرورك
نورتى التوبيك​*


----------



## مريم12 (30 يوليو 2011)

كلدانية العراق قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلووووووووووووه اوي
> مرررررررررررررررررررررررسي ليكي
> الرب يبارك حياتك


_
ميرررررررسى لمرورك كلدانية
نورتى التوبيك_​


----------



## مريم12 (30 يوليو 2011)

rooney93 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> مفيش اي خساير تانية


_
الحمدلله انها جات على قد كده 
ههههههههههه
ميرررررسى لمرورك_​


----------



## مريم12 (30 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> واى قناة فضائية نقلت هذا الخبر الارهابى



_القنوات كلها بتنقل اخبار اليومين دول مش هتفرق يعنى 
هههههههههههه
ميررررررسى لمرور حضرتك
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## مريم12 (30 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه



_ميرررررررسى لمرورك يا تينا
نورتى التوبيك يا قمر​_


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يوليو 2011)

*هههههه ميرسييييييي
يا هيك الأخبار يا بلا
معناتو الفلفل الأخضر ده
منتمي للإخوان أو القاعدة
لا يوجد حل وسط
ههههه ميرسي مرة تانية
الرب يعوضك
*​


----------



## مريم12 (30 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههه شفتى بقى 
انتى نورتينى  يا قمررررر
ربنا يفرح قلبك كمان و كمان​*


----------



## free20 (30 يوليو 2011)

*حلوة جداااااااااااااااااا
 تماااااام  يا باشا 
  ( كان معكم بابا غنوج من داخل التلاجة المحتلة )
على وزن :
( خميس ابو العافية من داخل الاراضى المحتلة )







*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه حلوة اوووي 
مرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## مريم12 (31 يوليو 2011)

free20 قال:


> *حلوة جداااااااااااااااااا
> تماااااام  يا باشا
> ( كان معكم بابا غنوج من داخل التلاجة المحتلة )
> على وزن :
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه
ميررررررررسى جدااااااا لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## مريم12 (31 يوليو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههه حلوة اوووي
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر


*
ميررررسى لمرورك يا سكرة
نورتى التوبيك​*


----------

